
Legal battle over mystery 90-year-old bank account's £400m for the national debt - _trampeltier
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/politics/2018/05/21/government-launch-legal-battle-access-400m-anonymous-donation/
======
sunstone
Definitely this account should be handed over to the Queen at this point.

